# Socks or fullbodies.



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok opinions please. If you only had room for say ten dozen full bodies or 40 dozen socks which would you prefer if you always were able to hunt a feeding field on the x


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

socks.


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Full bodys. Sock blow if its still or super windy


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I don't have much experience with fullbodies, but I would make a somewhat educated guess that you could fit probably 70 or 80 dozen socks in the space it takes to put 10 doz fullbodies.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Socks all the way!!

for the non windy days you need the back support systems that many of the socks now come with.... look at Deadly, White Rock, etc. they all have a support system that on the "non wind" days still keep the decoys looking good.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

both, for different situations.


----------

